# Each Person Who TNRs Does Make A Difference!



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I had to share this photo I saw on the Animal Welfare Association FB. This is an example of what just one person is doing. Now multiply this times the thousands and hopefully Millions of people doing TNR and know we are making a difference!

Cat Story =^..^=
One very kind cat lover stopped by the shelter today to share this beautiful photo of a family of community cats on her property. With the help of AWA’s Trap-Neuter-Return (TNR) training workshop and the clinic’s Feral Fix discounted spay/neuter services for feral/community cats, she has trapped, spayed/neutered, vaccinated and returned all of them to live their happy, healthy lives outdoors. She provides food, water and shelter, and they provide her with gorgeous photo ops like this one! J Thank you to all of the wonderful feral/community cat caretakers out there who do TNR, manage cat colonies, and save the lives of thousands upon thousands of cats each year!


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Totally heart-warming!


----------



## LadyK (Jan 30, 2012)

So sweet!


----------



## Saly (Jun 3, 2012)

Love it!!!!


----------

